
WebRTC demo: Print your message live - daniel31415
https://www.webrtc2cdn.io/
======
KurvaKde1334
keep it open in spare tab I wanna see if it works

------
petr3572
who will pay for the traffic now ?

------
janaj
no one pays it :)

